# HO scale measurements



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Where can I find HO scale measurements in inches. Example - a 6' wooden fence in HO is how tall. Is there any site that give these measurements? Thanks


----------



## Steve Horvath (Aug 10, 2014)

http://gardenstatecentral.com/scale_calc.html

Try this website very easy to use


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks. Great website. I appreciate the info.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can also purchase rulers which have scale units (usually feet) marked on them. I have one with HO, N, S, and O on it.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I was turned onto this site just yesterday http://webpages.charter.net/sinkwich/sdventure/html/sd_scalecalc2.htm
Hope it helps


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Rulers printed in scale dimensions are very helpful. You can get scale rulers from several places.

Failing that, just use some basic math. You know that HO scale is 1:87.1, so just convert everything to inches and divide by 87.1.

e.g. 
6 feet is 6 x 12" = 72"
72" / 87.1 = 0.8266 "

Of course standard imperial rulers aren't marked in decimal increments, so you'd have to do a little more to approximate it to the closest 16th or whatever.

Or convert everything to metric and measure with mm, which will be easier to use in smaller decimal measurements.

But seriously, scale ruler is of great value here.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the info given.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

As I have learned, keep in mind that if you divide 6'/87.1 that the answer is in feet.
6'/87.1= 0.0689 feet multiplied by 12 = .827 inches 
72"/87.1=0.827 inches.

This drove me nuts for awhile.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree with the scale rule. Mine is over 35 years old and always on the work bench. It has to be one of the best and cheapest investments I have made for the hobby as I really enjoy scratchbuilding.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

rzw0wr said:


> As I have learned, keep in mind that if you divide 6'/87.1 that the answer is in feet.


Yes, you have to make sure to actually convert to the correct units. You can do that before or after the scale conversion, but converting the scale doesn't change the units you're working with.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a pretty universal truth in math, the units going in are the units going out unless you specifically adjust the formulas to do the conversion on the fly.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

That's pretty deep....:
In HO, I have 0.023 left feet..
But I'm still all thumbs..


----------

